# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  بنات المول

## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم 
يوم الخميس الماضي 
تلقيت مكالمه من اخت عزيزه عضوه في احدي المنتديات التي املك عضويه فيها بعد السلام والتحيه دعتني لان التقيها في مول عفراء ((طبعا صديقتي هذه مقيمه خارج السودان وجات السودان زياره فقررت ان تراني ))
قبلت الدعوه وذهبت للمول 
وكالعاده كان التلفون هو وسيله التقريب بيننا التقيت صديقتي واسرتها الكريمه وجلسنا داخل مول عفراء 
مااثار انتباهي في المكان كثره الجنس اللطيف فيه ((يعني سد مال بس المول كلو بنات وفي البنات بنات شابات ))
لم اكترث للموضوع كثيرا  لانني اعرف ولع الجنس الناعم بالتسوق 
جلسنا في طاوله في احد الكافتريات ال5 ستارز ((كبايه الاسبريسو بي 10 جنيه اتخيلو ))
وعلي الطاوله التي كانت بالقرب منا كانت هناك شابتان جلس معهم احد الاجانب وتناولو مالذ وطاب من الكافتريا  التي ايضا تبيع الحلويات والاكلات الخفيفه بعد مده من الزمن الاجنبي الكان معاهم مشي وهن مرقن بعد مده اصطادن ضحيه اخري وقعدو في نفس الطاوله وهاك يا لهط 
استغربت من الحاصل جات الجرسونه سألتها بالايطاليه حتي لا ينتبه من معي عن البنتين ((ردت علي بلغه ايطاليه سليمه )) ((Queste prostitute)) اي هؤلاء عاهرات قالتها بقرف 
وكلمه  ((كويستي )) تعني هؤلاء 

Queste

اما كلمه ((prostituteبروستيتيو تي )) فتعني عاهرات 
الجمتني المفأجاه 
يعني بنات الزمن ده يمشن المولات ياكلن ويشربن ويعملن اليعملنو و............. 
الباقي تمو خيال 
ودعتكم الله 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*و............. 
 الباقي تمو خيال
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*بالخاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخاء عليهن !!!!!!
*

----------


## غندور

*يعنى الطعمية بقت موضة قديمة!!!
واصل يا شمشرة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*والله يا شمشار انا زعلانه منك
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*شوف انا من ما توصلوا للزواج من البنغاله صراحة غسلت يدي منهم ،،

أقول ربنا يهديهم ويستر عليهم ،،
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاادري لماذا وصل الحال بالاهل الى ترك بناتهم بدون رقابة او توجيه
هل تغير الزمن ام تغيرت معايير الاخلاق
اللهم استر عبيدك من ذئاب خلقك
*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*المشكلة الاكبر مافى البنات, المشكلة الأكبر فى الأُسر
الأُسرة التى تربى أبنائها وبناتها على مكارم الأخلاق
لاترى من أبنائها وبناتها مثل هذه التصرفات.
نسأل الله أن يحفظنا ويحفظ أهلنا
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن أحمد
					

المشكلة الاكبر مافى البنات, المشكلة الأكبر فى الأُسر
الأُسرة التى تربى أبنائها وبناتها على مكارم الأخلاق
لاترى من أبنائها وبناتها مثل هذه التصرفات.
نسأل الله أن يحفظنا ويحفظ أهلنا



صدقني ياحبيب اغلب الأسر اكلت الحرام وقلبهم مات ....طيب يدخلوا النار كيف ؟؟؟؟؟( كل لحم نبت من سحت فالنار اولي به ) نسال الله ان يسلمنا وإياكم وجميع المسلمين .
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

و............. 
 الباقي تمو خيال
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




لازم خيالك يكون واسع ياحبيب عشان تقدر تتخيل منور ياجميل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

بالخاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخاء عليهن !!!!!!



ياسلام عليك انت جبت المفيد ميه بصقه عليهن وعلي البيعملنو 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

يعنى الطعمية بقت موضة قديمة!!!
واصل يا شمشرة



هههههههههه غندور ياجميل حليل زمن الطعميه والبت هديه ورضيه الزمن ده زمن الكرواسا والبان كيك والبيتزا والمارتديلا والهوت دوق والكباب الشامي والكسكسي والتبوله 
طعميه دي الا عند الكاردينااااال ههههههه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

والله يا شمشار انا زعلانه منك



ليه يا اختي؟؟؟؟ الله لاجاب زعل قولي زعلانه في شنو وانا براضيك ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد كشـول
					

شوف انا من ما توصلوا للزواج من البنغاله صراحة غسلت يدي منهم ،،

أقول ربنا يهديهم ويستر عليهم ،،




لالالالا دي جديده دي ورينا التفاصيل يامحترم 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

لاادري لماذا وصل الحال بالاهل الى ترك بناتهم بدون رقابة او توجيه
هل تغير الزمن ام تغيرت معايير الاخلاق
اللهم استر عبيدك من ذئاب خلقك



آميييين يارب لكن يا اخوي حتي الناس الزمن ده اتغيرت 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن أحمد
					

المشكلة الاكبر مافى البنات, المشكلة الأكبر فى الأُسر
الأُسرة التى تربى أبنائها وبناتها على مكارم الأخلاق
لاترى من أبنائها وبناتها مثل هذه التصرفات.
نسأل الله أن يحفظنا ويحفظ أهلنا



آميييييييين يارب لكن الحرام لامن يخش بفسد الاخلاق ولاشنو؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

صدقني ياحبيب اغلب الأسر اكلت الحرام وقلبهم مات ....طيب يدخلوا النار كيف ؟؟؟؟؟( كل لحم نبت من سحت فالنار اولي به ) نسال الله ان يسلمنا وإياكم وجميع المسلمين .



يسلم فمك بعد ده مافي كلام يتقال 
*

----------


## omer shams

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن أحمد
					

المشكلة الاكبر مافى البنات, المشكلة الأكبر فى الأُسر
الأُسرة التى تربى أبنائها وبناتها على مكارم الأخلاق
لاترى من أبنائها وبناتها مثل هذه التصرفات.
نسأل الله أن يحفظنا ويحفظ أهلنا



ربنا يصلح اولياء الامور
                        	*

----------


## النســــــ24ــر

*لك التحية اخي علي هذه الموضوع لانك بجد عزفت علي وتر حساس واصحبت هذه الظاهرة بكثرة في السودان
وانا كنت قبل شهر ونصف في السودان كنت عريس ومعي المدام طبعا والله علقنا علي هذه الظاهرة لن بجد اصبح شي واضح للعيان وخاصة في ما يسمي عفراء واكثر البنات هم من المقيمات بالخارج التي تجد والديها هنا بالغربة وجميع افرد الاسرة ولا يوجد رقيب من يراقب حركتها ليس كل البنات عشان ما نشمل لكن النسبة الكبيرة من حمله الشهادة العربية فتجدهم في المطاعم والسنما وكمان اللبس حدث ولا حرج 
اللهم اهدي بنات وطني من هذه التفاهات والثقفات الغربية التي اصبحت تسطير عليهن
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله يا الشمشار 
الفاتحة علي روح السودان
                        	*

----------

